# error fem_body



## andreserrano (Feb 14, 2015)

I need help, When I press EDIT FDL me this error appears. What must I do to edit it again and this error no longer appears.

LOG ERRO:

Transaktions-Report: Aktion: Codierdaten lesen

FEM_BODY [40] [ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿ]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_FFFFFFFF_255_255_255 Fehler:
File for "cafd_ffffffff-255_255_255" not found! [C012]


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

you probably need to do this

Corrupted CAFD

Just inject new CAFD into ECU, and VO Code it.

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on desired ECU => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level shown => Select OK => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## andreserrano (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks friend worked.


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## raytec85 (Sep 7, 2015)

mvaccaro said:


> you probably need to do this
> 
> Corrupted CAFD
> 
> ...


I try to do it, but not sure "where can i get I-level shown and the ECU (not underlying CAFD) - not sure what does it mean.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

raytec85 said:


> I try to do it, but not sure "where can i get I-level shown and the ECU (not underlying CAFD) - not sure what does it mean.


"I-Level Shown"...as in displayed on screen in pop up window..simply select it.

If you do not understand the difference between ECU (e.g. HU_NBT) and underlying CAFD file (e.g cafd_00000ded.caf.003_015_007), than you should not be coding your car.


----------



## jerem66 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi,
I have the same problem with FEM BODY because the car is paused during writing.
I did not save before
I try to do this:
Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on desired ECU => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level shown => Select OK => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.
But i don't have "Detect CAF for SWE" .
I'm sorry I do not speak English properly
Thanks .


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jerem66 said:


> Hi,
> I have the same problem with FEM BODY because the car is paused during writing.
> I did not save before
> I try to do this:
> ...


Use E-sys 3.27.1 or 3.31


----------



## jerem66 (Jan 17, 2018)

Almaretto said:


> Use E-sys 3.27.1 or 3.31


Thanks almaretto,
I use esys 3.28.1 it's not good ?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jerem66 said:


> Thanks almaretto,
> I use esys 3.28.1 it's not good ?


3.28.1 is fine for coding. It will not work for programming or injecting CAFD.


----------



## jerem66 (Jan 17, 2018)

Almaretto said:


> 3.28.1 is fine for coding. It will not work for programming or injecting CAFD.


so I'm installing version 3.31.
I uninstall all or only esys 3.28?

after I redo "Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on desired ECU => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level shown => Select OK => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE."
?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jerem66 said:


> so I'm installing version 3.31.
> I uninstall all or only esys 3.28?
> 
> after I redo "Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on desired ECU => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level shown => Select OK => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE."
> ?


You need Launcher Pro to use 3.31. But, launcher is not required to VO code/inject.

If using pro, then you can have multiple e-sys installation or you can uninstall and use one.

You do not need to uninstall launcher.


----------



## jerem66 (Jan 17, 2018)

Almaretto said:


> You need Launcher Pro to use 3.31. But, launcher is not required to VO code/inject.
> 
> If using pro, then you can have multiple e-sys installation or you can uninstall and use one.
> 
> You do not need to uninstall launcher.


Thaks you almaretto,

I will uninstall version 3.28 to be on and install 3.31.
I do not touch psdzdata?
i have to do this with esys 3.31?
Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on desired ECU => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level shown => Select OK => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jerem66 said:


> Thaks you almaretto,
> 
> I will uninstall version 3.28 to be on and install 3.31.
> I do not touch psdzdata?
> ...


Yes.


----------



## jerem66 (Jan 17, 2018)

Almaretto said:


> Yes.


I succeeded, but which one should I choose?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jerem66 said:


> I succeeded, but which one should I choose?
> 
> View attachment 753465


Which is vehicle current I-Step?


----------



## jerem66 (Jan 17, 2018)

Almaretto said:


> Which is vehicle current I-Step?


Thanks,
I know how?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jerem66 said:


> Thanks,
> I know how?


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/album.php?albumid=13901&pictureid=53890


----------



## jerem66 (Jan 17, 2018)

Almaretto said:


> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/album.php?albumid=13901&pictureid=53890


I managed to find it thanks :thumbup:
I did the procedure but I do not have the files


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jerem66 said:


> I managed to find it thanks :thumbup:
> I did the procedure but I do not have the files
> View attachment 753481
> 
> View attachment 753489


You do not have which files?


----------



## jerem66 (Jan 17, 2018)

Almaretto said:


> You do not have which files?


the subfolders of cafd
after the step on the pictures , what should I do?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jerem66 said:


> the subfolders of cafd
> after the step on the pictures , what should I do?


You would have to if you injected that one.


----------



## jerem66 (Jan 17, 2018)

Almaretto said:


> You would have to if you injected that one.


yes I injected well
on the second image, I can delete or edit fdl.
what do I do ?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jerem66 said:


> yes I injected well
> on the second image, I can delete or edit fdl.
> what do I do ?


Reset SVT and Read again. Do you get any error?


----------



## jerem66 (Jan 17, 2018)

Almaretto said:


> Reset SVT and Read again. Do you get any error?


ok I will try :thumbup:
no errors, it was successfully injected


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jerem66 said:


> ok I will try :thumbup:
> no errors, it was successfully injected


:thumbup:


----------



## jerem66 (Jan 17, 2018)

Almaretto said:


> Reset SVT and Read again. Do you get any error?


I really thank you for your help, you are the best :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jerem66 said:


> I really thank you for your help, you are the best :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


You are welcome.


----------



## jerem66 (Jan 17, 2018)

Almaretto said:


> You are welcome.


thank you you were very clear :thumbup:
I coded the fog lights led but I still have the default odb.
On the LEDs I have an error module
can my mirrors not be equipped with engines?
on a 125D of 2014 this is not standard?
I coded for this but nothing.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jerem66 said:


> thank you you were very clear :thumbup:
> I coded the fog lights led but I still have the default odb.
> On the LEDs I have an error module
> can my mirrors not be equipped with engines?
> ...


I am sorry. I do not understand.


----------



## jerem66 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi,

I want to activate office, how to do? 
Thanks.


----------

